# Wanting to buy sewing machines for my Cut & Sew Sublimation Setup - Which will I need



## adamlando (Jul 14, 2014)

I am wanting to do my own sewing in house for my dye sublimation setup and I am wondering what sort of sewing machines I will need for doing cut & sew work for T-Shirts, Sweatshirts and leggings.

I am just sewing together cut panels, looking for the best solution which would you reccomend for types of machines?


----------



## Press2Press (Oct 23, 2015)

adamlando said:


> I am wanting to do my own sewing in house for my dye sublimation setup and I am wondering what sort of sewing machines I will need for doing cut & sew work for T-Shirts, Sweatshirts and leggings.
> 
> I am just sewing together cut panels, looking for the best solution which would you reccomend for types of machines?


There is no such thing as "just sewing together cut panels" and so much more to consider. To accomplish cut and sew you need multiple industrial level machines and even more important an experienced production level seamstress(es). Finding the machines simply comes down to cash. Finding good production seamstress(es) is incredibly difficult.


----------



## softballover (Nov 21, 2010)

first hing is this, Dont go cheap


Juki is a great brand

you will need

overlock sergers, coverstitch,button hole, button sew, straight stich, 2 need straight stitch, cutting tables, wheel and straight blade power knives .... Id say an investment of around 25K or so should set up a nice sewing room.... then the real investment... a good seamstress, but wait and a good layout /cut man.....


----------



## DPendable (Dec 21, 2012)

softballover said:


> first hing is this, Dont go cheap
> 
> 
> Juki is a great brand
> ...


Yeah, what this ^^^^^ guy said!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I747 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

Also to add to the list would be a flatlock stitch machine for sewing compression fabric or for an application where you are not wanting the serged edge of fabric on the wrong side. For finishing the necks of basic shirts, a neck tape machine would be recommended.


----------



## adamlando (Jul 14, 2014)

Honestly im not really doing a manufacturing setup for larger orders its just for my own brand at the moment. I set up an epson 9800 to dye sub and imported a pneumatic heat press from Microtec and managed to keep that all under $5000. I sourced my fabric already and am sitting on 1000 cut sets of panels for tees, sweatshirts and leggings. For me to spend $20K on a setup would be crazy for me currently, especially since im not doing my own fabric cutting. 

I think for the next while ill be making 15-20 pieces a day tops or ill have someone in doing that. Whats a cheaper version of the setup you just mentioned if i were only looking to sew those many items. Im thinking of buying some used machines and also whats the difference of at home equipment and industrial in this case is it a function difference or a volume capability one?


----------



## Press2Press (Oct 23, 2015)

Without question you are 100 times better served outsourcing sewing until you are established. Even if you have all the required equipment you still will be missing the most important piece and the most difficult to find - a true production seamstress.

If you were looking for someone to do alterations, wedding dresses, etc you would find them growing on trees. A true production seamstress you will have, in most cases, much more of a challenge.

For what you are doing go to your local dance lesson shop and see whop does the work for their recital costumes. That is who would be a good fit as you not only need a production seamstress but one that is used to sewing with stretch fabric which is TOTALLY different than standard non stretch fabric. If you do not get a production seamstress used to working with stretch poly type material the results will be subpar.


----------



## foxydm45 (Oct 26, 2015)

I recommend Juki also


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

Press hit the nail on the head. Someone with true apparel manufacturing experience is very difficult to come by and even if you did find that one person with the knowledge, the chances of him/her having her own production equipment needed to produce is going to be slim and none.

If you do buy new equipment in the future, you would be better off buying new for a couple of reasons. 1) When buying used production equipment you really never know where that machine sits in terms of lifespan. Some of these machines that are used in production environments run 24/7 and have mechanics on staff that repair and maintain these machines as they do break down.
2) SUPPORT. When you buy used and you have a question regarding something, who is going to be able to answer your question? When buying new, you will (or should) have the support from the distributor. This is key!!! Just for example, we are looking to purchase a new 3 needle coverstitch machine. I may be tempted to buy a machine at $2,500 when the "new" price is north of 7k. But when I have a problem with the more expensive machine, I will have the experience from the distributor to walk me through the problem as we do not have any mechanics on staff. You will have zero support from someone on Craigslist.


----------



## adamlando (Jul 14, 2014)

Yeah youre probably correct, just due to the volume we are doing to start we dont get great rates but i guess i should keep looking.


----------



## ZO6 KLR (Jan 8, 2013)

Adam, I sent a PM.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

Press2Press said:


> There is no such thing as "just sewing together cut panels" and so much more to consider. To accomplish cut and sew you need multiple industrial level machines and even more important an experienced production level seamstress(es). Finding the machines simply comes down to cash. Finding good production seamstress(es) is incredibly difficult.


Hello Riderz Ready, haven't seen you here in a while ....


----------



## iMadeATshirt (Oct 23, 2015)

DONT DO IT! OUT SOURCE OUT SOURCE! Im telling you from experience, i had my wife in sewing classes and it was a nightmare after the orders pilled up and we couldn't fill


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

mgparrish said:


> Hello Riderz Ready, haven't seen you here in a while ....


 That's not Mark... LOL


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

JYA said:


> That's not Mark... LOL


I forgot he had a twin


----------



## JYA (Jun 2, 2008)

mgparrish said:


> I forgot he had a twin


Oh Mike, instead of being so concerned about Mark, we as an industry (and forum) should be worried about people who post that they can make certain products yet ask the forum what sewing machines they should buy for their cut and sew setup, or those who bastardize the industry simply to be the cheapest guy in the land.

These are bigger issues than Mark, whom I know isn't trolling this board.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

JYA said:


> Oh Mike, instead of being so concerned about Mark, we as an industry (and forum) should be worried about people who post that they can make certain products yet ask the forum what sewing machines they should buy for their cut and sew setup, or those who bastardize the industry simply to be the cheapest guy in the land.
> 
> These are bigger issues than Mark, whom I know isn't trolling this board.


Actually he wasn't trolling (this time) his response was very rational and seemed informative. 

I get your point about bastardizing the industry though.


----------



## ultraprintworks (Mar 2, 2015)

Work with some one local and learn as much as you can while you build your business. When you're comfortable with everything and have the budget buy your own equipment. Also suggest buying used, Juki is a great machine and last decades if taken care of daily.


----------



## iMadeATshirt (Oct 23, 2015)

ultraprintworks said:


> Work with some one local and learn as much as you can while you build your business. When you're comfortable with everything and have the budget buy your own equipment. Also suggest buying used, Juki is a great machine and last decades if taken care of daily.




Best advice! Listen to this guy


----------



## FFWally (Apr 21, 2015)

ok so outsourcing, where?

I currently outsource my sublimation and sewing to China, my isue is time, with getting in the que for sublimation. 

Mexico? for sewing? or where in the USA would I find sewing that wouldnt make it cost prohibitive?


----------

